# Dwc



## blondlebanese (Oct 31, 2014)

DWC.  what is that?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 31, 2014)

.

http://www.acronymfinder.com/DWC.html

Dude With Car (lol)
Dr. Who Club
Diamond Wholesale Corporation
Driving While Canine
Disciplinary Wives Club (oh-ya!)

ok lets narrow that list down...

http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/Deep+Water+Culture


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2014)

Most people call it Deep Water Culture. It is a form of hydroponics that involves using a single large container that is filled with water, and the plant is suspended directly above this water with its roots hanging into the water, which is highly aerated. the plant is usually suspended in a net pot or pot with many holes and sits in a soilless medium. The holes in the pots allow the roots to grow through and reach down into the water.


----------

